# Here are the first pics of the new S6!!



## AudiTumbo (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (AudiTumbo)*

I wish the rear was a _little_ more agressive. Still hot though!


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (TooLow1.8T)*

Avant to the US?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (rheudabaga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rheudabaga* »_Avant to the US?


No, sedan only


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (GTX141)*








car is sexy, wonder if there is going to be rs6 model ?


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (AudiTumbo)*

Soooooooooooo NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_No, sedan only

are you absolutely sure about that? if that's the case...we get screwed AGAIN


----------



## elkglx (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (AudiTumbo)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Here are the first pics of the new S6!! (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_
are you absolutely sure about that? if that's the case...we get screwed AGAIN

What business case would there be for an Avant? Audi will maybe sell 500 of these a year in the US. Importing an Avant would require all the BS government certifications. That costs millions. The A6 Avant accounts for about 10% of A6 sales. Audi would lose money on every S6 Avant it sent here. 
Audi is in the business of making money, period.


----------



## markuswarren (Aug 8, 2003)

Very nice!
Was at the Toronto Autoshow over the weekend and was trying the S4 Avant for size and found it was going to be a bit of a squeeze, so looked at the A6 Avant, was impressed, but not sure the 3.2 is powerfull enough (more power!







) and as we don't get the 4.2 that you can in Europe (Does the US get the 4.2?) I was hoping that the forthcoming S6 Avant would appear in Canada, now seems that won't happen








I can understand the logic behind it, it's the same reason we never saw the last gen RS6, and why we're not seeing the RS4 Avant. A real shame I must say as the Avant is more practicle than the sedan. I guess people over here are happy with thier SUV's, 4x4's and Trucks for the purposes Europeans would use an Avant for. 
Ah well.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (markuswarren)*

Enjoy...it was at Sebring 2 weekends ago...


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Mmmmm...red is tasty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Wow - I'd leave my wife for that thing...


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

Why is this car not offered in a manual transmission????


----------

